# amarok (xine-engine) und ogg [z.T. solved]

## spirou

Sagt mal, kann es denn sein, daß amarok keine ogg-Files abspielen kann? Kann ja wohl nicht sein, oder? Ich hab hier ein paar ogg-Dateien, die von amarok nicht abgespielt werden. Mp3 gehen ganz normal. Ein ogg-USE-Flag hab ich nicht gefunden. Was ist da los?

Version: 1.4.5, Audio-Engine ist xine.

----------

## franzf

Hast du xine-lib auch mit USE-Flag vorbis kompiliert?

// Nachtrag:

```
$ euse -i vorbis

global use flags (searching: vorbis)

************************************************************

[+ CD ] vorbis - Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec
```

----------

## spirou

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa dvd esd gtk mad nls opengl oss sdl theora truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -flac -gnome -imagemagick -ipv6 -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -samba -speex -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

```

Also ja...komisch.

----------

## schachti

Was sagt denn USE="ogg vorbis" emerge -Dup --newuse world?

----------

## spirou

```

happy ~ # emerge -uDpv --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1  USE="ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -test (-krb4%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.24  USE="caps%* cups pam python readline -acl -async -automount -doc -examples -fam -kerberos -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r4  USE="gtk%* opengl -debug -odbc -unicode -wxgtk1 (-gtk2%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc (-static%)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -d% -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

```

Ähm? ogg vorbis hab ich in die make.conf eingetragen.

----------

## schachti

Das zeigt ja auch Deine Ausgabe... Daran liegt's also nicht.

----------

## spirou

Scheint auf jeden Fall an Xine zu liegen. Ich hab jetzt amarok auf Ausgabemodul "Helix" (wasn das überhaupt??) umgestellt, da funktionieren auch die oggs. Ich erinnere mich aber dunkel, daß ich Helix aus irgendeinem Grund nicht verwenden wollte, aber der fällt mir im Moment nicht mehr ein.

Solved ist somit zwar das unmittelbare Problem, aber warum Xine kein ogg abspielen mag, würd mich trotzdem interessieren.

Ich ändere mal den Titel.

----------

## mastacloak

Bei mir funktioniert die OGG-Ausgabe mit xine-lib-1.1.4-r2. Hab' allerdings auch einige weitere USE-Flags (daran sollte es ja normalerweise nicht liegen). Ansonsten kannst Du ja vielleicht mal probieren deine OGG-Dateien direkt mit xine abzuspielen. Also einfach

```
xine datei.ogg
```

 Eventuell spuckt xine ein paar hilfreiche Fehlermeldungen aus (u.U. Option --verbose versuchen).

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> "Helix" (wasn das überhaupt??)

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helix_project

Es bietet die Grundlage für den Real-Player für Linux, demzufolge hat Real da auch einiges an Code beigesteuert. Es gibt sowohl eine proprietäre Version (mit den Real-Codecs), als auch eine Version, die unter einer OpenSource-Lizenz steht. Der OpenSource version fehlen aber sämtliche proprietären Codecs (hat glaub noch nicht mal mp3).

Lustigerweise ist nur der proprietäre RealPlayer in portage...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Meiner Meinung ist das ganze unter Linux nur noch ein weiteres unnötiges Audio-Framework. Es gibt ja (leider oder zum Glück; ich kann mich nicht entscheiden  :Wink:  ) keinen Standard, sodass Player-Programme oft entweder die Wiedergabe selbst implementieren (wie z.B. xmms2), oder für die Benutzung mit mehreren Backends ausgelegt sind (wie amarok).

Mich würde in diesem Sinne mal interessieren, wie gut der neue Gstreamer denn mittlerweile funktioniert, weil das Konzept von gstreamer finde ich eigentlich gar nicht schlecht.

----------

## spirou

Ja, genau das hab ich schon probiert. Xine sagt:

```
...

        mrl: 'Scorefor - beg for gold.ogg',

        sub 'NONE',

        start_pos 0, start_time 0, av_offset 0, spu_offset 0.

xine: Inputplugin gefunden: Datei Plugin

ebml: invalid master element

xine: Demultiplexer-Plugin gefunden: OGG demux plugin

libvorbis: this bitstream does not contain vorbis audio data. Following first 64 bytes (return: -133).

---------------------------------------------------------------------

0000 05 76 6F 72 62 69 73 13 42 43 56 01 00 2B 00 00 .vorbis.BCV..+..

0010 BC F7 9A 6B CE 2D 95 10 3A C6 18 32 84 08 62 0C ...k.-..:..2..b.

0020 52 4C 21 E5 24 C5 5A 6B AF BD D7 42 0A D7 EF CB RL!.$.Zk...B....

0030 49 0C DE 0B 03 28 A0 E0 01 85 0C 1E 46 A0 68 21 I....(......F.h!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

libvorbis: this bitstream does not contain vorbis audio data. Following first 64 bytes (return: -132).

---------------------------------------------------------------------

0000 00 BE 11 D8 86 E0 1A 83 69 10 9E 51 58 86 E1 18 ........i..QX...

0010 87 61 20 7E 91 D8 85 E2 16 8B 59 30 5E D1 58 85 .a ~......Y0^.X.

0020 E3 14 8F 51 40 3E 11 D9 84 E4 12 93 49 50 1E 51 ...Q@>......IP.Q

0030 59 84 E5 10 97 41 60 FE 90 D9 83 E6 0E 9B 39 70 Y....A`.......9p

---------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Merkwürdigerweise wird die Datei mit den anderen Playern, die ich hab, problemlos abgespielt (audacious, mplayer).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi spirou,

das ist jetzt zwar ein wenig wie von hinten durchs Auge in den Kopf. Aber was sagt denn ein:

```
emerge -pvuDN amarok
```

Bei mir war es mal eine neu Version von kde-base/arts die bei mir "Probleme" mit amarok verursachte. Aus irgendeinem Grund stand sie nicht im normalen Worldfile was dazu fürte das sie rost ansetzte... ;)

Mit dem eben genannten Befehl wurde ich drauf aufmerksam und konnte es beheben.

----------

## spirou

Nö, es scheint, daß mit amarok selbst alles OK ist. Mit "Helix" als Audio-Ausgabemodul funktioniert es auch. Xine hat sich als der Bösewicht, der freie Formate boykottiert, herausgestellt  :Wink: .

----------

## franzf

Hast du schonmal versucht Xine zu unmergen und danach neu zu installieren?

Nachgeschaut, ob auch wirklich ALLE files, die auf dem Rechner liegen (von xine-lib) da hingehören?

Das Selbe mit libvorbis?

Einfach mal Testing (xine-lib-1.1.6) versucht?

Amarok neuinstalliert?

Einfach mal experimentieren  :Wink: 

Und schau mal hier. In einigen Fällen half das Upgrade auf die neuere Version (Ist aber schon länger her...).

Vielleicht hilft ja irgendwas ...

Grüße

Franz

----------

